# impossible d'imprimer (iPad2)



## Mac Chris (16 Mai 2011)

Lorsque je lance une impression vioa mon iPad2, il ne trouve pas mon imprimante qui est une Canon PIXMA iP4850 (WIFI)
Ai je loupé une étape dans la configuration initiale de mon iPad?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## novemberechooscar (16 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Lorsque je lance une impression vioa mon iPad2, il ne trouve pas mon imprimante qui est une Canon PIXMA iP4850 (WIFI)
> Ai je loupé une étape dans la configuration initiale de mon iPad?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


Bonjour,regarde ton manuel de l'imprimante j'ai une canon wifi et pour pouvoir imprimer en wifi je dois passer par la livebox peut être que c'est ça donc tu connectes ton imprimante sur ta box si tu en a une et après tu connectes ton ipad sur ta box.


----------



## Mac Chris (16 Mai 2011)

moi je suis en freebox.
Mais comment connecter un  ipad à la freebox????


----------



## novemberechooscar (16 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> moi je suis en freebox.
> Mais comment connecter un  ipad à la freebox????



Je me suis trompé essaie regarde dans les applications canon (easy photo print par exemple) pour voir si ça fonctionne


----------

